# Who is in Valencia / Alicante area.



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Any one touring the above areas? I suggest you have a good look at all the palm trees,go and visit Elche palm forest,you may never see them again.
Have you noticed the council workers along side the roads cutting down palm trees??
We are infested with red palm weevil.5 very large palm trees in my garden have just died.Hundreds have died in the last week in Alzira
for more info see here.
http://hubpages.com/hub/Attack-of-the-Red-Palm-Weevil


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hogan, have you had your palm trees treated. Mine were done in May, they drill holes in the tree and then attach something that looks like a condom which is filled with something which protects the tree. Due another treatment now as it is at 6 months from the first. Luckily my trees are looking healthy, fingers crossed for the future.

Mike


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

javea said:


> Hogan, have you had your palm trees treated. Mine were done in May, they drill holes in the tree and then attach something that looks like a condom which is filled with something which protects the tree. Due another treatment now as it is at 6 months from the first. Luckily my trees are looking healthy, fingers crossed for the future.
> 
> Mike


We have been in the UK since end of April so had no warning.Make sure you have the treatment done because it is a terrible smelly job if they die.
Good luck.


----------

